# To Baitfeeder or Not to Baitfeeder



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Some advice needed. I never really realized what baitfeeder was :lol: Recently, while out fishing for snapper, I've noticed how often I have been getting a bite and then much of the time fishy would spit out or let go when it run off...or as soon as I touched the rod...and I haven't yet worked out whether it's better to fish with next to no drag set, then thumb on...(spinning reels) or with it set fairly heavy and hope fish hooks itself? Never mind the circle hook or normal hook thing :? Then I saw baitrunner reel and the lights came on... So, they had a okuma lexsan pro lpb 55 on special for $55 at anaconda, but since found out shimano to be the standard...and although x3 price if it lasts 3 times as long and is better to use to boot, then I don't mind paying the extra. Any thoughts/advice on the best way to go appreciated


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

i had a shimano baitrunner d series 4000 size i think absolutly loved it till it went overboard  a bit hard to get the hang of but works a treat on the snaps.
cheers jay


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never used one myself but have seen them being used and they're great, not sure which brand it was though.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Rob - hook up rate with the circle hooks should be good provided you (a) rig them correctly with a snell (b) bait them correctly with hook exposed and (c) set the drag and don't touch the rod until the fish runs and is hooked. These links might help http://www.adventurebound.com.au/review ... hooks.html and http://www.overbergangling.co.za/anglin ... uccesfully
A baitfeeder reel is probably not right for a circle hook although I guess they could work - I understand baitfeeders are normally used with J hooks. Some snapper fisherman (esp in Victoria) reckon its best to let the fish run with no drag - allows the fish to swallow the bait before striking. Baitfeeders are ideal for that style - I have several Okuma baitfeeders but I prefer using circle hooks and fishing with the drag set rather than using the bait feeder set up.

PS love the new avatar !


----------



## plankton (Oct 30, 2010)

I prefer to use an overhead reel for bait fishing, much easier to be able to present bait in different ways, but if you're uncomfortable with overheads then baitrunners are good. I'd go with Shimano too, Okuma still doesn't convince me that they're for real (no pun intended).


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

You don't need a Baitrunner for Snapper fishing. Use Circle hooks and fish with your Rod in gear with a small amount of drag, Say 1 Kg or so. Fish will scream off and hopefully hook themselves. If you do want to try a Baitrunner i wouldn't be paying for the Shimano when the Okuma will do the job just as well. I have several Shimano and Okuma reels (No baitrunners) and the Okumas are very good value for the money.

Cheers, STeve.


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks gents. Much appreciated. I can now put it down to pilot error, but will keep the Okuma as it seems a reasonable bit of kit for $55


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

solatree said:


> Rob - hook up rate with the circle hooks should be good provided you (a) rig them correctly with a snell (b) bait them correctly with hook exposed and (c) set the drag and don't touch the rod until the fish runs and is hooked. These links might help http://www.adventurebound.com.au/review ... hooks.html and http://www.overbergangling.co.za/anglin ... uccesfully
> A baitfeeder reel is probably not right for a circle hook although I guess they could work - I understand baitfeeders are normally used with J hooks. Some snapper fisherman (esp in Victoria) reckon its best to let the fish run with no drag - allows the fish to swallow the bait before striking. Baitfeeders are ideal for that style - I have several Okuma baitfeeders but I prefer using circle hooks and fishing with the drag set rather than using the bait feeder set up.
> 
> PS love the new avatar !


Nice links, trying to get to grips with rigging snelled hooks up on live bat, so was helpful cheers


----------

